# [closed] Doc is making a Music Stand, Redd is selling stuff, and meteor shower!



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

Doc is making the Music Stand.  And he is getting instructions from bugs... Why no police in this game??

Speaking of no Police, Redd is here docked and selling stuff.

Also there is a meteor shower!  No Celest though.

No tips needed.  All are welcome.

Dodo code is 0W5BL


----------



## seasighed (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to pop in if that's ok!


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

Sure!  Come on over.


----------



## SirFireFox (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come over


----------



## mintycream (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll come over


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to visit as well!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to come see Redd! He was selling nothing but fakes on his first visit to my island


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come over????


----------



## GumbleGoopus (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm coming over!

EDIT: it's full, right now, soI'll check back later!


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Would love to come see Redd! He was selling nothing but fakes on his first visit to my island


He had 2 real ones today, but someone else got the other real one!


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

Jaws said:


> May I please come?


Of course!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Oh yeah, Pippy is also in Boxes if anybody wants a Peppy Bunny.


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll take Pippy if that's alright?  ❤


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

Jaws said:


> I'll take Pippy if that's okay?  ❤


OK!!  I think she has a gambling problem!  She keeps selling me all her stuff.  Watch over her!


----------



## effluo (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d like to come by But it currently full. I’ll keep trying. this would be my first shooting star.


----------



## Jaws (Apr 26, 2020)

Never-mind


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 26, 2020)

Awwww.  Shame

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

Oh no!  Doc quit! After someone left quietly...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

OK, restarted and he is crafting again!
Code is 0W5BL


----------



## Syndra (Apr 26, 2020)

if youre still there & stuff are still available, id love to drop by for redd


----------

